# TTOC website NOW LIVE!!!!!



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

The ALL new TTOC website is now LIVE ;D In order to speed things up, we have taken a step back from our original goal and subsequently we have the same merchandise that can be found on the form plus a few other specials. More merchandise will be added over the coming weeks and months.
ON-LINE SUBSCRIPTION is now HERE! 8)
http://www.ttoc.co.uk

The original form method is still available here
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/documents/members ... ipForm.pdf

and example merchandise can be viewed here
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/documents/members ... andise.pdf


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Nice work guys ;D

Hurrah, I'm finally a paid up member with a ticket to the meet, a cap and a fleece on the way... thought I best stop there! 

Clive


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Clive

I don't want to disappoint, but you ordered a Polo, not a fleece..... 



> Nice work guys Â ;D
> 
> Hurrah, I'm finally a paid up member with a ticket to the meet, a cap and a fleece on the way... thought I best stop there! Â
> 
> Clive


----------

